# Black Ink



## jardrey (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been asked if there is written guidance for the use of black ink in health/medical records documentation.  Blue ink should be used to sign contracts with payers, especially Medicare, because of the requirement that the document signed is an original not a copy.  I also know that black ink is best in the event copies have to be made as requested by approved sources. Is there something in writing requiring black ink only?


----------

